# Post negative thoughts: collectively create countering positive ones



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

what are your negative thoughts? what are your countering positive ones to replace them?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

so here's a negative thought I have: Once I committ to a job for the summer, I'll be forced into it, especially if I have to live away from home for it. What if I don't like once I get going?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Life is like a stream of water right. At any given point in time it just follows the path of least resistance (ie at any given moment you make the best decision based on the information available to you at the time). So sure it might lead, somewhere down the line, to you being stuck in a dam/obstruction but that is not your fault AND is just one of the possibilities your current path could end up in. You aren't psychic so go with what you know at the moment. Right now being stuck through summer without a job or being paralysed by indecision is far worse than taking a job that you might end up disliking.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Lachlan said:


> What if I don't like once I get going?


Positive thought to counter negative thought: It only lasts a few months it will soon be over!


----------



## conjectural (Sep 29, 2009)

Negative thought -- I have my whole life ahead of me, there are endless possibilities. But I'm afraid of everything, and although I know what moves are the smart ones, I'm terrified of making them. And whenever I try, my anxiety makes me physically sick and unable to communicate. I don't seem to have any control over anything at all.

Good luck with that one.


----------



## Jellybean2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

I like this thread 



Lachlan said:


> so here's a negative thought I have: Once I committ to a job for the summer, I'll be forced into it, especially if I have to live away from home for it. What if I don't like once I get going?


You might actually end up liking(or least not minding) the job and you'll have extra money. If you really dislike it you can always quit, and I'd give you points for trying  "The man who never made any mistakes, never made _anything_ " right?. At least then you'll be basing your descision on reality and facts rather than letting anxiety control you. And you can be proud of yourself for having the courage to try.



[URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/conjectural-26719/" said:


> conjectural[/URL];1622874]Negative thought -- I have my whole life ahead of me, there are endless possibilities. But I'm afraid of everything, and although I know what moves are the smart ones, I'm terrified of making them. And whenever I try, my anxiety makes me physically sick and unable to communicate. I don't seem to have any control over anything at all.


Reaching out for help is the first step to recovery. If you know what moves to make, then that means you're an intelligent capable individual, a lot of people have no direction at all.

Learning positive self talk helps (this is a link to a podcast that explains it quite well: http://www.jeremynoeljohnson.com/podcasts/selftalkdisc1.mp3 )


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

conjectural said:


> Negative thought -- I have my whole life ahead of me, there are endless possibilities. But I'm afraid of everything, and although I know what moves are the smart ones, I'm terrified of making them. And whenever I try, my anxiety makes me physically sick and unable to communicate. I don't seem to have any control over anything at all.
> 
> Good luck with that one.


positive thought: Good things may happen in the future that I can not see yet. I can recognise when I feel secure a situation. I'm capable of seeing myself making choices I see as the best ones. I try to make the right choices. I reach out and try to, and aim to, communicate in what I see as an effective way. I can control my own choices.

Another person may be able to write it more positively


----------



## Undead (Oct 26, 2010)

Negative thought - There aren't many jobs at the moment and why would someone employ me over all the other people that have applied?


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

Positive thought: There's still many employers hiring, and when you apply, you have to figure out what it is that makes you good at that job. Fit that into your resume or cover letter, let them know why you would rock! Catch their eye, you'll stand out from the rest, and they'll be happy to give you a call. Come up with something, anything that relates!


----------



## Jellybean2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

Undead said:


> Negative thought - There aren't many jobs at the moment and why would someone employ me over all the other people that have applied?


PT:

I have no way of knowing who else applied for the job and what there skill levels are. The truth is I might be exactly what the employer is looking for, and that's the mindset I'm going to put myself in. My skills improve every time I apply for a job or go to an interview. It is better to take the chance and apply rather than avoid it altogether, because a chance of good things happening is better than no chance at all.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Undead said:


> Negative thought - There aren't many jobs at the moment and why would someone employ me over all the other people that have applied?


You can't win the lottery if you don't buy a ticket


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

negative thought- I hate myself. Not even God loves me anymore. Why am I not as cool as other people? Why do they all think I am so quiet? Why do I never feel accepted, never fulfilled?

How do I counter thoughts such as these? Remembering Jesus died for me, so of course he loves me. There is so much to love about me- I like to help people, I am sweet, caring generous, always eager to do whatever I can to make people stronger, and that is a very beautiful heart. I am only defining "cool" in one way. there are many other ways to define it. It is cool to lift people up when they are down, to help heal broken hearts and broken dreams. I need to redifine what I think cool is. I'm quiet because I am always thinking of my next move to improve the condition of our fallen world- I am always giving and wondering what I will do next. I'm not fulfilled because I won't accept the beautiful person I am- it's because I keep trying to push myself away, and my heart keeps needing me to accept myself. That's why I'm not fulfilled.

Hey, I feel lots better  thanks, positive me!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Negative: I am unworthy and will die alone without ever experiencing a relationship as my mind corrupts further and further. The anger will grow until I snap.

Positive: No one can predict the future, the anger can be managed, and there is still time.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Jellybean2010 said:


> PT:
> 
> I have no way of knowing who else applied for the job and what there skill levels are. The truth is I might be exactly what the employer is looking for, and that's the mindset I'm going to put myself in. My skills improve every time I apply for a job or go to an interview. It is better to take the chance and apply rather than avoid it altogether, because a chance of good things happening is better than no chance at all.


THANK YOU! I needed to read this today. :clap


----------



## singingherbs (Nov 23, 2010)

Negative: I just got fired from my job, I'm going to have to find another job, I don't want to go through the getting to know people and learn new skills.

Positive: You stood up for yourself for the first time against your boss, now you can explore the exciting new possibilities that await you, it is a new chapter in your life.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Negative: I have not advanced in my life even though I have had new experiences. I don't know how to solve my problems. I'm stuck. My life will probably remain like this forever.

Positive: That's one predictable way to look at life when in a very bad mood/depression. I know that in a happy mood, one's life seems so much less problematic. This day and thought shall pass.

Negative: See, you're not doing anything, just waiting for the bad day to pass, but there are too many bad days!

Positive: It is probably a bad idea to start solving problems in a bad mood. Everyone has ups and downs. It's about not dwelling in the downs.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I suck at positive thoughts... But I'm getting better


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Neg: I feel alone

Pos: More time for thought recollection and self evaluation to improve myself


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

:]


----------

